# Dangers of high RED BLOOD CELL count?



## Junkboxer (Mar 13, 2014)

Hey bros. I'm 27 years old. I've been on TRT since I was 23. As of 2 years ago I committed to blasting/cruising. I cruise at 250mg/wk of test cyp year round; however 2 or 3 times a year I'll blast for 2 or 3 months (usually test/deca/dbol). I'm actually about to do a test/masteron/low low dose dbol blast in a few days. Anyway...THATS ME! Here's my question:

Living this life, I'm looking into the negative sides I could be facing now or down the road. I try to stay incredibly healthy.. i juice beets/carrots everyday, blend up kale shakes. However, no matter how healthy I am, I'm assuming the steroid use can catch up with me.

What do you guys do about high RBC counts? My blood must be so thick year round making my heart work real hard to pump. Barring donating blood, any herbal remedies,  supplements or anything else you guys do about this? 

Any other interesting things you guys do to keep your insides healthy while living this anabolic lifestyle?

I want to live forever, help


----------



## kobefan234 (Mar 13, 2014)

EPA / DHA omega 3 fish oil 4-8 grams per day


----------



## jshel12 (Mar 13, 2014)

Very good question. I'm awaiting bloodwork I just had taken. I was told from earliar blood work my hematocrit and hemoglobin levels were high. My doctor said stroke was possible with real high numbers. My earliar tests were not that high, if I recall he said my hematocrit was an 18.1 (normal range was 13-17).  But definately interested in lowering levels. I know donating blood and keeping well hydrated help, and also tabacco use is not good either. Would like to hear if there are any supps or foods that can help, I take a lot of support supps for other things.  I also cruise on 300 mgs of test E year round and do one, maybe two 10 week cycles a year.


----------



## Junkboxer (Mar 14, 2014)

Yea I take tons of support supplements year round. For heart, however,  all I take is hawthorn berry and tons of fish oil.

Bump. Let's keep this thread going. Feel free to throw in anything you guys do to keep yourself healthy while living life on steroids.


----------



## dave 236 (Mar 14, 2014)

Therapeutic blood donation will help as will increasing your hydration, so be sure to get enough fluid intake. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## dave 236 (Mar 14, 2014)

Jshell i think that would be your hemoglobin level. Its measured in g/L. Hematocrit is expressed as a pct and 18.1 would be critically low ( in the need for transfusion low ) 18.1 hgb would make your hematocrit in the 53-55% range which is extremely high. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## jshel12 (Mar 14, 2014)

dave 236 said:


> Jshell i think that would be your hemoglobin level. Its measured in g/L. Hematocrit is expressed as a pct and 18.1 would be critically low ( in the need for transfusion low ) 18.1 hgb would make your hematocrit in the 53-55% range which is extremely high.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk



You are absolutely right. Hematocrit was 55%. Typo on my part.


----------



## kobefan234 (Mar 14, 2014)

jshel12 said:


> You are absolutely right. Hematocrit was 55%. Typo on my part.



my hematocrit was 57% once. I immediately donated blood after cbc results.


----------



## NoviceAAS (Mar 15, 2014)

If your red blood cell count is high take either one adult aspirin per day or a baby aspirin, and try to donate blood giving double reds.


----------



## Rayjay1 (Mar 15, 2014)

If you happen to be taking ibuprofen for an injury, is the blood being thinned the way it would on aspirin?  I injured my knee, but I stayed on a cruise dose of test plus some Deca to avoid too much atrophy and hoped for a little help.  I'm TRT so I have been on for a while and wanted to be sure my blood isn't getting too thick.  My dang doc ordered the wrong bloodwork so I didn't get my CBC back (but I know my cholesterol is a little off now).  I don't know if it would be wise to take aspirin while taking prescription doses of ibuprofen.  But I don't want to hurt myself., but don't want to have a stroke either...

and yes I'll be donating blood anyways, but not until Monday so my breathlessness at my workout is concerning me.

also, does blood donation temporarily reduce the immune system ???


----------



## NoviceAAS (Mar 16, 2014)

A normal dose of ibuprofin (800mg a day) and an aspirin would be fine. Liver support is a good idea and of course proceed with extreme caution if youve ever had any ulsers, otherwise I dont think you'll have an issue . Ive never heard of any weakening to the immune system , and when I do a donation I donate double red cells . They take the blood out, centrifuge it and put the white back.

  If you do not have one please get an at home blood pressure monitoring device. Ive got an omron and taken it to the Dr's office to compare readings, its very good and cost me eighty something dollars, well worth it. 

  As far as a knee injury, take 1500 mg of tumeric every day to help reduce inflammation, and you can then decrease the amount of ibuprofin a little. Also do some research in to the peptide TB500, you might find it better for what you are trying to do.


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Mar 16, 2014)

NSAIDs (even aspirin) are all hard on you kidneys, not just your liver. So are most prescribed blood thinners.
As long as you are healthy and a viable blood donor I don't see why you would just disregard blood donation as a means to help control high RBC.
I don't think you'll find any "magic" combination of supplements that will lower RBC dramatically.
I take more fish and flax oil than most as well as a daily prescribed low dose aspirin.
Even with CKD, the doc recommends I give frequent blood donations to keep RBC in check.



I did not see you mention your BP. I'd be interested to know what it is. What it averages.


----------



## Junkboxer (Mar 16, 2014)

_Here is my entire protocol i use to keep my health in check. Many will find it excessive; however i err on the side of caution. I included my gear protocol as well. _

*Gear:*
*TRT Protocol ? Year Round*
Testosterone Cypionate: 250mg/Week
Deca Durabolin: 100mg/Week (Joint Benefits)
Aromasin: As needed


*Blasting Protocol ? 2 or 3x/year for 2 to 3 months/blast*
Tesosterone Cypionate: 750 to 850mg/Week
Deca Durabolin: 100 to 350mg/Week
Dianabol: 25 to 50mg/day
Aromasin: 25 to 50mg/day

*Herbs/Vitamins:*
Flaxseed Oil
Fish Oil
Primerose Oil
Coconut Oil
Dandelion Root
Selenium
Cats Claw
Zinc
Hawthorn Berry
Saw Palmetto
Ginkgo Biloba
Celery Seed Extract
Lycopene
Vitamin C
Vitamin A
Vitamin D
Vitamin E
*Adding a (1) baby aspirin to this protocol

*Juicing/Health drinks:*

*1x/day i juice the following:*
(1) large Beet
(4 to 5) Carrots
(1) Lemon
*Adding (1) inch of ginger root to this drink


*1x/day i blend up the follow to drink:*
A lot of kale leaves
Pinapple juice


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Mar 16, 2014)

Your "blast" periods are too short, IMO.
I'd up them to 16 weeks at a time maybe even 20.
At three times a year for three months that's nine months.
May as well do one or two quality "blasts" and get something out of it.
Again, my opinion.

Still interested in BP (blood pressure).


----------



## sillydoc39 (Mar 17, 2014)

You have to donate blood.  Plain and simple.  Your fooling yourself if you think you will lower it with Supps.  Ain't gonna happen.  Be safe and donate every 8-10 weeks.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NoviceAAS (Mar 17, 2014)

Add some apple cider vinegar to that regimen .  The beets are great !


----------



## moodyman1 (Mar 17, 2014)

Aspirin DOES NOT lower RBC/Hematocrit...it merely decreases your odds of getting a stroke because of the high count. Your heart still has to work hard to pump that blood. Donating or having a doctor do it is the only way I know of to lower count (aside from stopping AAS). And piling on herbs and such to stay healthy is counter productive IMO. Most haven't been proven to do shit but some are known to be harmful to the human body. And why focus on just high RBC count? Staying on year round (and 300mg week of test is "on") places stresses on your body over time. Assuming your "healthy" just because your bloodwork numbers look good is pretty naive IMO.


----------



## Junkboxer (Mar 17, 2014)

NoviceAAS said:


> Add some apple cider vinegar to that regimen .  The beets are great !


Interesting you mention that. Back when i was dealing with serious acne i used to take a shot or 2 of RAW apple cider vinegar a day (the stuff with the "mother" in it). How is it relevant to the health of an AS user? Besides the acne benefits of course.


----------



## Junkboxer (Mar 17, 2014)

moodyman1 said:


> Aspirin DOES NOT lower RBC/Hematocrit...it merely decreases your odds of getting a stroke because of the high count. Your heart still has to work hard to pump that blood. Donating or having a doctor do it is the only way I know of to lower count (aside from stopping AAS). And piling on herbs and such to stay healthy is counter productive IMO. Most haven't been proven to do shit but some are known to be harmful to the human body. And why focus on just high RBC count? Staying on year round (and 300mg week of test is "on") places stresses on your body over time. Assuming your "healthy" just because your bloodwork numbers look good is pretty naive IMO.


Ive been on the above mentioned supplements for a long time, most of them for years. A lot of research went into that protocol.

Show me some hard data that any of those vitamins/herbs or useless, or even worse, harmful. If your one of those guys who believes that study that came out recently, the one where they claimed multivitamins are not effective, then I will just ignore you. From what i remember the study group was a bunch of old folk, most or all of whom already had serious ailments. That isn't to say i think multivitamins are great; i think they paint nutritional needs on incredibly broad strokes. My regimen is custom made by me; geared towards cardiovascular health, prostate and immunity support.


----------



## Junkboxer (Mar 17, 2014)

Paranoid Fitness said:


> Your "blast" periods are too short, IMO.
> I'd up them to 16 weeks at a time maybe even 20.
> At three times a year for three months that's nine months.
> May as well do one or two quality "blasts" and get something out of it.
> ...


I was being a bit conservative (lying lol), i get greedy and stretch it to 16 most of the time but i thought that was wrong.


----------



## NoviceAAS (Mar 18, 2014)

Junkboxer said:


> Interesting you mention that. Back when i was dealing with serious acne i used to take a shot or 2 of RAW apple cider vinegar a day (the stuff with the "mother" in it). How is it relevant to the health of an AS user? Besides the acne benefits of course.



 Because apple cider vinegar is also good for blood pressure. I believe it helps control excess water caused by salt intake.


----------



## rutman (Mar 20, 2014)

Apple cider vinegar now comes in pills.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## need2lift (Mar 20, 2014)

Didn't realize people used apple cider vinegar for both acne and blood pressure.

 Pill form would be way way better!


----------



## jshel12 (Mar 20, 2014)

I take 1-2 15 mL shots a day of apple cider vinegar.  It does taste pretty nasty.


----------



## devildogusmc (Mar 21, 2014)

When I was a smoker (yes bad!), my hemoglobin was always high. That plus aas is a bad combo. Glad I kicked that nasty habit. None the less, I'm donating blood today.


----------



## devildogusmc (Mar 22, 2014)

For those who don't donate blood, I'd recommend it not just to lower hemoglobin, but the ladies working with me today told me one pint on average can save three lives. And oh yes, they'll do a finger stick, and they noticed how high my hemo was, but that isn't a disqualifier by any means. Btw, two of them were hot, and showing me their tats. I'm going every two months, and would go more after this morning's "show" if they'd let me. Lol!


----------

